# pricing on non registered boer goats



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I wanted to know what are you guys opinion on pricing on non registered goats. I could register my goats but right now i don't have the money to register them. and i have some that I'm trying to sell and i did don't know if i have price to high or not high enough.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Look on craigslist and Facebook to see what is normal for your area. 

You could always leave registration up to the buyers. I do dairy, not sure if it's the same with boers, but a lot of times sellers will just give me papers to send in to get them registered.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You can sell them with a application that way you don’t have to pay for it. Since a lot of my buyers don’t care about papers I only retired the ones that get a deposit on them and I know they want the papers, everyone else gets apps.
But it depends on the kids. I try and do above market price. I’ve had some that were kinda favorites and I sold lower then market because they went to a good home and I didn’t want to keep them.......well these are for 50% doelings and commercial bucks, i have sold for $200-$600 most being between the 2-300


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

I have bought a few great nonregisterd Boers for $300. But most of my nonregistered were in the $200 range, some in the $100 range. Guess it just depends on the goat and your area.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

here are the ones i'm trying to sell. i have them at $300 and $350. one has dapples in her. one has three different color brown. i love how stocky they are and would love to see them go for breeding and not to be eaten. 2 are bucks


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

They are pretty!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would keep them at the $300 especially that second girl! If they don’t sell then you can lower it or do something like 2 for $550. People like deals!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

i don't want to sell these girls. i was going to keep them and add them to my breeding program but i need to make space for babies coming. the buck (first picture) is not related to the girls. i have made a package with 4 girls and him as a herd starter. they look a lot better in person then in the picture.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I think those are good prices for unregistered stock. They have nice bone under them. Keep in mind, as of 2018, all abga shows require horns. Disbudded goats are disqualified. So depending on who you are selling to and what they are planning to do with them, you may want to leave horns on.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

i only dehorn the ones i keep, just because i'm tired of heads getting stuck and get jab by them and having black and blue legs.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I know I can send them to the stock sale. but most likely will not get what they are worth there. and like I said earlier they would make good breeding stock. and I hate to see good does go for meat.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Too bad you're all the way in PA. I can't find a Boer herd that disbuds anywhere around here


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I see you are from Pa. So am I. You're best market, if hauling to auction will be New Holland. They bring good prices there. 
Advertise on pennswoods.net 
I have had good success there.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

When I have sent things to New Holland it seems to be the wrong time and they really low. I will have to try pennswoods.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If you are selling as commercial the horns shouldn’t be a issue. As far as I know there isn’t a class for commercial anyways. 
On your add you said you have them as a package deal with the buck, do you have them priced by themselves as well? If someone doesn’t need a buck they won’t want the deal unless they can sell the buck off and make money :/ and it would be better to send one to the sale then all of them.
I agree though those are nice looking girls and not badly priced. I sure wouldn’t take them to the sale till the absolute last minute! Another thing you can do is put OBO on your add. That will kinda open you up to really low offers but still might get someone that would offer you more then sale yard prices.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

i do have prices for them if someone does not want all.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

what would the lowest price that you guys think i should go on them?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I have this little doe for sale to. but she is little smaller then the others she was born late June. Her brother did not grow right he looked like a pygmy. i took him to the stock sales. her mom is out of my buck 2 years ago. if her mom throws kids again like this then she will be going down the road. i have her prices at $250. should i go lower?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> When I have sent things to New Holland it seems to be the wrong time and they really low. I will have to try pennswoods.


Try sending at Easter and end of August. Right before the Muslim holidays.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

You said they are listed as unregistered. Are the parents registered? if so, are they registered in your name? Is the sire DNA tested?
If so, then I'd list them as registerable with ABGA applications. But make sure you have all your paperwork to show for it. 
I agree about listing them individually as well as a group. Maybe do the does as a group and the buck separate? IMO, bucks are flooding the market like crazy right now, at least around here, so it's hard to sell for a good price. However, people are always looking for does.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Every place the market is going to be different see if you can find a market report for your area. Keep it above that unless the sale is right down the road and commission isn’t too high. Whatever market price is I would do $50-$100 on it. I think it is worth that to go and see where the goat comes from, how it is fed, look at dams and sires and best of all they never picked up any crud from the sale.
At my sale prices are HIGH right now! Those first girls would bring $200 if not a tad less and even that smaller girl would be $150ish. I had two small Wethers and I didn’t know what the market was and they were kinda sweet so I just said $100 no one bought so I loaded them up and took to the sale and got $160 each. Blew my mind! I have never sold this late in the year so didn’t know they got this high right now.
If you do have to take them to the sale to get more money take them after the first of the month. People get paid either monthly or every 2 weeks and is usually the first and the 15th. I’ve always had better luck with the first. 
I agree bucks are kinda flooding the market right now and also most people who wanted a new buck have already gotten one. Most people are getting ready to start kidding not breed.
But sometimes for no reason things just don’t sell! Like the Wethers. Someone could have got them and resold them and made money. I didn’t say pet home only, I said very sweet would make a good pet or for a BBQ so I was open to any buyers. I just didn’t want to have to make the trip was the only thing but glade I did!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I got my herd buck free when he was a couple hours old. He is now 3 1/2- 4 years old. i think he is 100%. The place where I got him from is a friend of mine. and she told me if i wanted him to be registered i would have to pay her $600. I think that is stupid considering She gave him to me, and she was going to shot him because his legs were not right at birth but he turned out fine. So I'm glade I took him. Now my girls i know one i bought and she could have came with papers but i did not get them because she was going to be a 4-h goat. then we changed our minds and kept her. she is about 95%. Im not sure what my other does would be.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Now granted I never had a kid I just gave away but I have sold kids very cheap because I didn’t want to keep them and the buyers either said they didn’t want papers or couldn’t afford them. One of my biggest pet peeves is when they want a cheaper goat and then hit me up for papers later on......I actually have a lady pestering me right now. But I usually just flat out say no that wasn’t the agreement when I sold the kid. There is a pretty good difference between a commercial and one that is registered price wise, but I sure don’t know about $600 for a bottle baby that they didn’t have really any money in.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

When I got him she said i can do what ever i want to do with him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, that price is a bit steep. 
The kid would have to be pretty nice, to ask that price.

Do you have something she may want as in a trade for his registration papers, just a thought? If you want his papers bad enough, you can try to come up with something she may want, if you do not have the cash.


----------

